# Anfänger JavaBeans Fragen. o_0



## PELLE (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

wurde zwar schon oft gefragt wenn man die Suche benutzt, dennoch gabs nie eine richtige Antwort...

1. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen JavaBeans und EJB ?

2. Gibt es ein aktuelles Tutorial oder aktuelles Buch über JavaBeans ?


```
<bean id="initialDirContextFactory" 
            class="org.acegisecurity.ldap.DefaultInitialDirContextFactory">
      <constructor-arg value="ldap://monkeymachine:389/dc=acegisecurity,dc=org"/>
      <property name="managerDn"><value>cn=manager,dc=acegisecurity,dc=org</value></property>
      <property name="managerPassword"><value>password</value></property>
    </bean>        
            
    <bean id="ldapAuthProvider" 
            class="org.acegisecurity.providers.ldap.LdapAuthenticationProvider">
      <constructor-arg>
        <bean class="org.acegisecurity.providers.ldap.authenticator.BindAuthenticator">
           <constructor-arg><ref local="initialDirContextFactory"/></constructor-arg>
           <property name="userDnPatterns"><list><value>uid={0},ou=people</value></list></property>
        </bean>
      </constructor-arg>
      <constructor-arg>
        <bean class="org.acegisecurity.providers.ldap.populator.DefaultLdapAuthoritiesPopulator">
           <constructor-arg><ref local="initialDirContextFactory"/></constructor-arg>
           <constructor-arg><value>ou=groups</value></constructor-arg>
           <property name="groupRoleAttribute"><value>ou</value></property>
        </bean>
      </constructor-arg>
</bean>
```

3. Wo würde ich denn obiges codefragment (codeexample austauschbar) in meiner Anwendung einsetzen?

Da JavaBeans soweit ich weiß eines Klasse ist kommt obiges Codefragement z.B. nach dem Ende des Konstruktors einer anderen Klasse oder ?

Würde mich echt freuen über eure Hilfe!


----------



## EOB (11. Jun 2007)

mal ein paar antworten:

1. java beans und ejb

2. siehe literatur bei 1.

3.  :autsch: keine ahnung...

grüße


----------



## kleiner_held (11. Jun 2007)

3. sieht mir nach einer Konfigurationsdatei des Spring Frameworks aus, oder was ist jetzt genau die Frage?


----------



## PELLE (11. Jun 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. sieht mir nach einer Konfigurationsdatei des Spring Frameworks aus, oder was ist jetzt genau die Frage?


Damit meinte ich wie bzw. wo werden generell JavaBeans eingebettet?

Obiger Code ist ein JavaBeans der eine acegi security authentifizierung einbettet.


----------



## kleiner_held (11. Jun 2007)

Eine "wie und wo" Frage ist mir zu allgemein, da werd ich mit dem Schreiben ja gar nicht mehr fertg.

Arbeite erst mal die von EOB angegebenen Quellen zu JavaBeans und EJB (und eventuell die Dokumentation von Spring) durch - besser koennte ich es eh nicht erklaeren.


----------



## PELLE (11. Jun 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine "wie und wo" Frage ist mir zu allgemein, da werd ich mit dem Schreiben ja gar nicht mehr fertg.
> 
> Arbeite erst mal die von EOB angegebenen Quellen zu JavaBeans und EJB (und eventuell die Dokumentation von Spring) durch - besser koennte ich es eh nicht erklaeren.



http://www.amazon.de/Software-Komponenten-im-Überblick-Olaf-Zwintzscher/dp/3937137602

das buch ist von der wikipedia site wahrscheinlich hats der autor selber reingesetzt...

gibts keine alternative?



hab noch das hier gefunden, ich habe aber den Eindruck da es auf amazon.de sonst keine Javabeans bücher gibt, das thema steht still seit 2003 kann das sein?

http://www.amazon.de/Das-Einsteiger...590169?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1181557249&sr=8-48


----------



## Roar (11. Jun 2007)

du solltest nochmal durchlesen was javabeans und was ejb sind. die beiden bücher da haben nämlich nich wirklich was mit dem gleichen thema zu tun und wär ja blöde wenn du dir nen buch kaufst und da steht gar nich drin was du wissen willst :'(

achja noch 2 links:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10824
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=29389


----------



## PELLE (11. Jun 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du solltest nochmal durchlesen was javabeans und was ejb sind. die beiden bücher da haben nämlich nich wirklich was mit dem gleichen thema zu tun und wär ja blöde wenn du dir nen buch kaufst und da steht gar nich drin was du wissen willst :'(
> 
> achja noch 2 links:
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10824
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=29389



jo danke roar stimmt ejb ist was ganze anders als javabeans. Zumindest kann ich jetzt beide auseinanderhalten,

also laut dieser Aussage:



> Java Beans können in JSP-Seiten als Datenspeicher (Data Container) verwendet werden. Das Speichern aller Formelemente in einem Java Bean wird mit folgendem Tag bewerkstelligt: <jsp:setProperty name="loginBean" property="*"/>



ist untenstehendes eine JavaBean richtig ? Also kauf ich mir auf Amazon.de das JavaBeans von 2002 für Einsteiger 3 Euro und den Rest hau ich aufn Kopp :lol: 


```
<bean id="initialDirContextFactory"
      class="org.acegisecurity.ldap.DefaultInitialDirContextFactory">
      <constructor-arg
         value="ldap://ldap.myserver.com:389/dc=myserver,dc=com" />
      <property name="managerDn">
         <value>
            <![CDATA[cn=LDAPUser,ou=Country,dc=myserver,dc=com]]>
         </value>
      </property>
      <property name="managerPassword">
         <value>SomePassword</value>
      </property>
      <property name="extraEnvVars">
         <map>
            <entry>
               <key>
                  <value>java.naming.referral</value>
               </key>
               <value>follow</value>
            </entry>
         </map>
      </property>
   </bean>

   <bean id="authenticationProvider"
      class="org.acegisecurity.providers.ldap.LdapAuthenticationProvider">
      <constructor-arg>
         <ref local="bindAuthenticator" />
      </constructor-arg>
      <constructor-arg>
         <ref local="defaultLdapAuthoritiesPopulator" />
      </constructor-arg>
   </bean>
```


----------



## onki (20. Jun 2007)

Nee, das ist keine Bean. Eine Bean ist ein Java-Klasse. Das dort sieht  aus wie eine XML-Datei.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (22. Jun 2007)

Also wenn ihr ihm nur Links gebt, wird er auch nicht schlauer:

1. JavaBeans sind stinknormale Java-Klassen, deren Attribute per Getter/Setter erreichbar sind und die den Standard-Konstruktor (also ohne Parameter) bereitstellen.

Deine XML-Datei erzeugt Instanzen von JavaBeans, wobei sich Spring da nicht auf den Standard-Konstruktor beschränkt, sondern Parameter oder sogar Factories ermöglicht.

2. Enterprise JavaBeans sind eine Technik, die Objekte per JNDI öffentlich bereitstellen kann. Diese Technik bedient sich den JavaBean-Konventionen, d.h. auch diese Klassen halten diese Regeln ein.


----------

